# Cloaked woman from GrandinRoad



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Sweet! I love her. I saw her on the website, but your picture helps to see how awesome she is! Happy Birthday by the way!


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

What a wonderful B-day gift.....She's cool!...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks but would you believe my birthday is in *December*? I guess I've been going on and on about Halloween on the phone so much with my mom that she thought this would be a great present but of course I need it before Halloween. I hope they do this every year! 

I had looked at the Cloaked Woman also at the website and for $130 that was pretty steep and out of the budget. But, for free - she's great. Her design would be simple to copy but for those that don't want to make one I'd say that $130 is a fair price.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow!! You have great parents. My younger sons birthday is in December as well and my mom and dad last year bought his this great animatronic prop he really wanted. Early for his birthday. They are good like that too. She really is something and will look great in your house. Saw your pics by the way. Love how you blew up that pic and put it inthe window. Very Cool!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I want that soooooooo bad! She's been in my shopping cart for nearly a month now! Just gotta wait a little while longer.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

What does her face look like?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> What does her face look like?


That's the spookiest bit about her. There is nothing but a hollow void. Her cloaked outline (foam) extends out from her body and the LED lights are at the top of the cowl and lights downward. There was a problem in shipping: her cowl was all squished from the box so I inserted a wire hanger inside to hold it in place. Now, no prob.

Spookilicious, thanks  That window was a pain-in-the... but in the end worth it. 

Here's how she looks from the side. You can also see how great her hands look:












Here's the void of nothingness:


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Ohhhhh me want, me want, me want!!

I want her, but I'm being cheap and I'm going to try and make her. Thanks for pics and give your mom a big hug and kiss for being so cool.


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

She is on my must have list this year for sure. Thanks for showing us how she looks in person. SO cool! Does it say if she can be displayed outside?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

nyhaunter said:


> She is on my must have list this year for sure. Thanks for showing us how she looks in person. SO cool! Does it say if she can be displayed outside?


It can't. It's got cardboard-like material for some of its structure and the fabric is just cheese cloth. I'm only going to use it indoors but if I was going to put her in my cemetery, I'd take her apart and dip her in Dry-lok. Never used that stuff before so I'm not sure that would work or not. That or make make an outdoor version myself using the design.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Her hands and her dress are why I like her so much. I think she's great and will definitely be buying her this year. I'm going to put her in my cemetery but it'll only be for one night so I wouldn't think weather would be a problem. I've got a covered section that is the flatest part so that's probably where she'll end up anyway.


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

That is just fantastic. Don't know if I have the willpower to hold off on this one! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that is one absolutely freakily awesome prop, I wish I had the $$ to buy her, I love her, wonder if it can be made, hummmm


----------



## cerinad (Jun 13, 2008)

Very Nice! I wish my mom would get me stuff like that.. Evertime I talk about how much I love Halloween and talking about the props I want or am building my mom just rolls her eyes!! LOL She thinks I'm Weird.


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

Sadly I just saw your post...I just made one under the Gothic Bride Thread...

I must say...the website shows her in a "slightly different" light...I had all these grand ideas in my head for one...










Post Script: What does the book of the dead look like?



Great looking prop though!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Well, the pic on the website makes me think that this is a no brainer, but I'm a little concerned with the construction being partially cardboard, etc. Tell me since you have it there in front of you... if you saw this in the store and had the money, looking at the materials, etc., would you think it was worth $130? The pictures of the dress on that website make it look much more detailed.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Would I pay $130? Man, tough one. The quality of materials - not really but the design? Yep. Could I make it? Certainly. So it's your call if you want to spend the time to make her or just buy her and get it over with. I will try to explain how she is made so if anyone wants to make her they should be able to. When she goes on sale, she will certainly be worth it!










Okay, she basically has a pole that is her body that sets into the stand. The top of her is where all the action is. The cowl is made of thick latex foam that has a plastic black film over it. At the top you see the LED mechanism. Her shoulder and chest is formed cardboard/paper mache type stuff. Similar to packing materials when you buy a small appliance. Her arms are thin latex foam over wire (bendable). Her boobs are wads of stuffing in front of the cardboard chest.

Do you see the wire hanger? I put that in because the cowl was all squished and wouldn't stand erect. Later on I will paint that black. It will have to stay because it seems that once that latex foam is bent, that where it likes to stay....

Hanging from the top of the shoulders are cloth straps holding her cardboard hips as seen in this picture:










Her dress is gray thick gauze material that is simply a straight dress with long draping sleeves. But, she had cloth straps crossing her chest that give it some definition. The inside of the cowl is wrapped in gray cheesecloth. her veil is two layers of gray cheesecloth sewn together at the top.

Here is the Book of the Dead that unexpectantly came with her:










You can see I have the set-up directions next to her.

If anyone is going to make this and needs more description, feel free to ask


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

Haunted Host said:


> Well, the pic on the website makes me think that this is a no brainer, but I'm a little concerned with the construction being partially cardboard, etc. Tell me since you have it there in front of you... if you saw this in the store and had the money, looking at the materials, etc., would you think it was worth $130? The pictures of the dress on that website make it look much more detailed.


I have to agree...the pic on the website DOES make it a no brainer...the dress looks a lot darker and so much more detailed. The book can DEF be made...hahah..it looks like cardboard with the bubble paint that you make t-shirts with...I wouldn't mind getting this as a GIFT though...haha!


----------



## Dollylinn (Jul 13, 2008)

I like her! I will have to put her on my wish list also.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Jul 20, 2008)

Fantastic gift


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

She'll look so good in my grave yard on Halloween night. I had to pay a little over $160.00 with shipping. I'm starting to think I should of made my own. Arrrgh.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow, she's so awesome! It's great when your parents understand your love of Halloween so much, they give you an early B-Day present.

Would you mind taking more pics of her dress? I dunno if she's be worth the $$$ to get her.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

*Mistress of the Abyss:* In regards to if she is worth $130? I'd have to ask, is it worth your time to make her or just get it over with and get her. The design is unbelievably simple and the materials are easy to come by or make. I do believe the money is worth it for the shear brilliance of the design. For such a simple concept she can really spook you out. She's been in my front hallway for four days now and each and every time she makes me take in my breath when I first catch a glimpse. That form is SINISTER!

For those of you who are inspired to make her I'm more than happy to describe her construction. Feel free to ask.

Okay, more pictures of her dress:










I pulled back her veil so you can get a better look at it. The dress is simply two layers of dark gray cheesecloth. It is roughly gathered around her neck. The bottom of the dress isn't hemmed. 



Here is a close-up of her sleeves. Again, they are made up of two layers of cheesecloth that is roughly gathered around her wrist and the material is long enough that it can drape down over the hem. 













Here is a picture of her veil with one of the layers of cheesecloth pulled up so you can get a better feel of the material:














Here is a picture of the back of her veil. The two layers of cheesecloth is hemmed at the top to make a cape-like veil:













Here is another picture of her from the side with the second layer of her veil put back in place:










This also has a great shot of her hands. Those are the scariest hands ever!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

For those of you who are concerned about her dress:

I just discovered that the two layers of cheesecloth were stuck together really good. I just pulled them apart and the dress flows _*A LOT*_ better. I also think if you iron or steam the material a bit it will also drape better. The material is pretty wrinkled out of the box and I didn't do much to her before I took these pictures.


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

The full side profile of her is really nice...it kind of makes me reconsider my previous posts...I hate to be bothersome in asking, but can you take a pic of her in dim light so we can see her form as well as her glowing under "real life" conditions...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't even worry about asking for more pictures. It's easy for me to talk her up, I didn't pay for her. Coughing up $130 is tough for this one. I understand totally.

Since it's morning, I tried to find the darkest corner in my house so I hope this is dark enough. Also, you can see her dress is more fluffed out since I discovered you have to pull apart the two layers of cheesecloth:


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

As far as how it looks glowing, at the GrandinRoad site, they have a "_*Watch it Work*_" video and that's pretty much exactly how she looks glowing. Here's a link: 

More Info: Glowing Cloaked Woman

Now that I have her in a dark corner and she's still glowing, it's a pretty neat effect. Very spooky.... At first, I didn't want her to change colors either. I just wanted her evil red but the color-changing is growing on me. It gives her a more mystical effect. If you want to have her only be red, I would think it would be an easy change out with a red LED battery kit.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

There are changing color skulls around that can be used for this if you want to make one, I have colored plastic ones that flash strobe lights as well. I have been holding onto a clear green plastic Vicks head display for many years and I think it would be great to make one of these with. How do you all think the gown should be...loose and flowy or monster-mudded stiff????


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

Terra said:


> Don't even worry about asking for more pictures. It's easy for me to talk her up, I didn't pay for her. Coughing up $130 is tough for this one. I understand totally.
> 
> Since it's morning, I tried to find the darkest corner in my house so I hope this is dark enough. Also, you can see her dress is more fluffed out since I discovered you have to pull apart the two layers of cheesecloth:


...OKAY...I am in love with it again...

~THANKS A LOT Terra~


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Well... I'm not love... but it's looking better than it did for a while. I'm reconsidering again.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Yay! I finally ordered mine! Now I sit and wait...


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

I would love to order one...but I just bought two Buckys.....may have to wait until next month when I have enough to purchase her....goodness I hope they don't sell out....


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Rikki said:


> Yay! I finally ordered mine! Now I sit and wait...


Congrats! Please let me know what you think of her when you get it.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm excited! And, what's really cool is that I bought enough stuff to use the $50 off coupon so, they way I look at it, I only paid $70 for her!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's the website page that shows the colors changing:

*Cloaked Woman Watch Her Work Page*


Hey I'm almost 52, and I still get a $20.00 check in my birthday card every year from my Dad...lol.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I got her today! She's soooo cool! Mine was not deformed in the shipping proccess so no reconstructive surgery was necessary. I put her together, posed her, and put some batteries in....she's awesome! I left her setting out in the front office of the gym for a while and she spooked me once when I entered the room and caught her out of the corner of my eye (forgot she was there!). I'm very happy with her and think I got my money's worth.

Oh, and Grandin Road gets a big thumbs up for their quick proccessing and shipping. I ordered on Wednesday, they shipped on Thursday, and UPS tried to deliver on Friday. Unfortunately, I wasn't here so I had to wait until today to get it.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Rikki said:


> I got her today! ... I left her setting out in the front office of the gym for a while and she spooked me once when I entered the room and caught her out of the corner of my eye (forgot she was there!). I'm very happy with her and think I got my money's worth.


Same thing happened to me. She is the _*definition *_of Spooky! Thanks for letting me know what you thought of her.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Rikki, would you mind taking pics as well? I'm just curious to see some more pics of her. I'm still considering her.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Rikki said:


> I'm excited! And, what's really cool is that I bought enough stuff to use the $50 off coupon so, they way I look at it, I only paid $70 for her!


Lucky girl, how'd you score the coupon?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I just did a google search for the coupon. It's $50 off your purchase of $250 or more and it's good until December 31st. *EB0710G*

HH, I sure will take some pictures! I had just put her back in the box yesterday when it hit me that I should have taken some. She takes all of 10 seconds to put together and pose so it's no big deal to get her back out.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Alright, got some pics for ya!

My new cemetery mourner:









Here she is with the lights turned on:









And here are close ups of her hands:


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Damn it, Rikki. I'm trying to resist, but your photos are awesome!


----------



## darknesshalloween (Aug 25, 2008)

it looks great your lucky your parents would get you something like that for your birthday I just get a shirt or two


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Ah, resistance is futile. I just ordered mine. Thanks for the code Rikki! At first, it was only giving me $10 off a purchase of $50 or more. So, I googled 'Grandin coupon code' and found the code for $50 off $250 or more. It was just slightly different from the other code. EB0750G


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Sorry about that Tish, I got in a hurry and must have clicked on the wrong coupon when I copied it.

Pumpkinprincess, it's not THAT expensive...you know you want it...just give in!


----------



## HallowedEve (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok...well, I'm totally going to try (keyword: TRY) to make this in the next few days. If it doesn't work, then of course I'm totally going to cave and order her!


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

HallowedEve said:


> Ok...well, I'm totally going to try (keyword: TRY) to make this in the next few days. If it doesn't work, then of course I'm totally going to cave and order her!


I'm working on mine right now, just popped in to look at the pics again. I forgot she had hands  I think I may go for a tad bit of a different look. Her dress is simpler than I remembered, so whew!
But for those of you who have her, I love her,love her,LOVE HER!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

That is an awesome gift !


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

OK, got mine yesterday! But, we are the stupid. What kind of battery do we use for the LED part? It doesn't say in the instructions and well, we are the dumb. Help!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Stranger With Candy said:


> I'm working on mine right now, just popped in to look at the pics again. I forgot she had hands  I think I may go for a tad bit of a different look. Her dress is simpler than I remembered, so whew!
> But for those of you who have her, I love her,love her,LOVE HER!


I created one as well! I need to fix her up a bit. When I have her the way I want her I'll post pics!!!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Alright, I think ours is missing the piece where the battery goes. I can see the LED cluster and theres a wire coming down from there with a small part at the end that looks like where a battery holder should be connected.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

she is awesome and would creep anyone out in a cemetary scene. as long as you just put her out one night [and not in bad weather] she should work out fine. i really like her but a little pricey for me, not that she's not worth every penny. maybe if they get some around here on a after halloween sale.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Tish said:


> Alright, I think ours is missing the piece where the battery goes. I can see the LED cluster and theres a wire coming down from there with a small part at the end that looks like where a battery holder should be connected.


If you look at the beginning of this thread, you will see I took a picture of battery compartment that is under her hood. I've tried to copy the picture for this post but if it doesn't work, go to the first page of this thread.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I love that prop. May have to make my own though. *sigh*


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Terra. I saw that picture before and it didn't dawn on me that was where the battery compartment was.  Ours is missing that whole part except for the little white wire on the right side. But it helps to see the picture again to know I'm not going crazy. There is definitely no battery compartment on ours.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Tish that sucks! Have you contacted Grandin Road about it yet? I'm interested to find out what their customer service is like. I was very impressed with the speed of their processing/shipping. I also ordered some personalized cups and they estimated 5 weeks for completion but I got a notice today that says they've shipped (only 17 days since I ordered)!


----------



## JOttum (Dec 29, 2003)

Tera, Thanks for the tip to search out this prop. It is a cool prop but I think I am going to have to make a similar one. I have become pretty darned good at pvc structured props, and wiring some changing or even non changing LED's would be pretty easy as well. 
Thanks again!


----------

